# Peak Seeds



## AeroTX (Oct 16, 2007)

First off, hello everyone, I'm back! Second I am back growing again, but had no seeds because the now ex-wife wouldn't return them... anyway I went out on a limb and ordered some seeds from peak seeds. They took forever in responding but I finally recieved an e-mail and they seemed sincere in wanting to get me my order but every time they have failed. The packages keep getting intercepted.. they weren't that smart either making their return address and name in obvious pot lingo. I am quite dissappointed and don't think I will ever order again.. time to go back to Amsterdam..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2007)

*Damn mang sorry to here that. We sent them a money order and received our beans in 2 weeks with no problems. I see that they are no longer called Peakseeds but Peakseedsbc. *


----------



## Oscar (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm curious as to which countries can buy seeds legally in a head shop! I've seen so many posts where members can't get their order. Is it being confiscated at customs, and at which side, the sending or receiving end?  

I know in Canada, there's no problem. Possibly, there are stores that ship out to other countries???

States.........can you buy off the shelf?
England?
Holland?
New Zealand?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Aero, welcome back. I've found buydutchseeds to be very discreet in their packaging.

Good luck ...

Postmen are also copping on to whats inside packages. If customs haven't had it then the postie did. Lots of that happening over here.


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 16, 2007)

eeek.......im not sure if its still a rule or not but at one point it was a violation of terms to explicitly state the measures taken by distributors to covertly get seeds into the US.....not trying to be a jerk or anything.....just seems like the effective smuggling methods should be kept as discreet as possible on here.....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2007)

*RBH i went ahead and edited your post. Shouldn't say how they ship.  *


----------

